# Irish couple moving to perth !



## xlr8 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all.My girlfriend and i are lookin to move to australia next january 2012.We have both applied for our visas.I am a qualified electrician and my girlfriend is a childcare assistant.I am getting my trade recognised via an artc cert (australian recognised trade certificate).This should help me with obtaining (im told) an a grade electrical licence to work in perth.My girlfriend is awaiting a medical for her childcare visa.This is where we stand at the moment.

Just looking for a few pointers as to what to do when we get there.We will be hopefuly staying with friends in perth for maybe a week to try sort stuff out ie a place to rent,buy cars etc.

Should we look to rent a place first and then look for work in the area or look for work while living in some sort of hostel?Anyone recomend petrol or diesel cars as regards fuel prices and what areas of perth are the best for living/work conditions with cost in mind.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Which visas have you applied for? 

Personally, I'd do it at the same time. You are more likely to get a rental before a job but you will need to get the ball rolling on job hunting. It will be a bit manic to begin with but will settle down relatively quickly.

Dolly


----------



## xlr8 (Sep 12, 2011)

We have applied for a one year working holiday visa.I think if i secure work and the employer is willing to sponsor me i may be able to work there for four years without having to do regional work.Thing is id rather look for work when i get there instead of trying to secure something over the net without meeting the person first as would my girlfriend.Which seems to be the best as regards petrol or diesel vehicles? and is rent reasonable for two people.Been looking on realestate.com.au and it looks to be expensive.Thanks dolly!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Especially on a WHV you won't find work until you are here.

Can't answer your question re petrol v diesel.

Property in Perth is very expensive (on a par with Sydney).....I've heard property in the northern suburbs can a bit cheaper. Hopefully someone from Perth can give you a few pointers.

Dolly


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

xlr8 said:


> We have applied for a one year working holiday visa.I think if i secure work and the employer is willing to sponsor me i may be able to work there for four years without having to do regional work.Thing is id rather look for work when i get there instead of trying to secure something over the net without meeting the person first as would my girlfriend.Which seems to be the best as regards petrol or diesel vehicles? and is rent reasonable for two people.Been looking on realestate.com.au and it looks to be expensive.Thanks dolly!


Dear xlr8;

I am also moving to Aussie next year and looking for a reasonable place to rent out a small unit/studio for a small family in Perth.But still in the middle of all this...

Anyways,please do look at Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree for Perth- Western Australia.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

I would recommend trying to first secure employment, then find a place to rent that is close to your work. There are generally childcare centres in every suburb so your girlfriend shouldn't have a problem finding work. For an idea on rental costs, I recommend going on REIWA.com it's the main organization that regulates the real estate in WA. Basically if you are renting or selling, you have to register with them first. Generally the cheaper the rent, the less glamorous the suburb. However, Perth is very beautiful. I have lived here most my life and have yet to find a "slum". 
For employment opportunities try looking on Seek.com.au it will give you an idea of the current employment climate with regards to your industry. Hope that helps 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> I would recommend trying to first secure employment, then find a place to rent that is close to your work. There are generally childcare centres in every suburb so your girlfriend shouldn't have a problem finding work. For an idea on rental costs, I recommend going on REIWA.com it's the main organization that regulates the real estate in WA. Basically if you are renting or selling, you have to register with them first. Generally the cheaper the rent, the less glamorous the suburb. However, Perth is very beautiful. I have lived here most my life and have yet to find a "slum".
> For employment opportunities try looking on Seek.com.au it will give you an idea of the current employment climate with regards to your industry. Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dear perth_mum;

Thanks for such wonderful response!!

What do you suggest,where one should live till one gets employment? How to arrange that one before coming,temp accomodation is very costly,beacuse they are charging on per night basis.The only doable option remains, is the shared accomodation,but i wonder how to arrange that before coming?


I am coming to Perth next year with my wife and one year old son ,and have simply no idea where to live and how to arrange the temp. accomodation before we come over there.


I do not know any person in Perth,who could arrange for our temp.accomodation.Please suggest what to do.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Hassan,

It really depends on your budget. If you are able to secure a rental before finding employment, that could be an option. As for shared accommodation, I'm honestly not too sure how that will work. People usually live on their own or with family/friends until they get on their feet. As you mentioned you have no1 here so it does make the move much more difficult for you. Have you tried looking at www.homehound.com.au
Www.flatmatefinders.com.au
Www.flatmate.com.au

Where about are you coming from, maybe I could suggest a community website which could help you?? 

Perth is a beautiful city and just gorgeous for raising children )) all suburbs have gorgeous parks, schools, etc for your little one. So in terms of recommending a suburb, it really depends on your budget.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xlr8 (Sep 12, 2011)

perth_mum said:


> I would recommend trying to first secure employment, then find a place to rent that is close to your work. There are generally childcare centres in every suburb so your girlfriend shouldn't have a problem finding work. For an idea on rental costs, I recommend going on REIWA.com it's the main organization that regulates the real estate in WA. Basically if you are renting or selling, you have to register with them first. Generally the cheaper the rent, the less glamorous the suburb. However, Perth is very beautiful. I have lived here most my life and have yet to find a "slum".
> For employment opportunities try looking on Seek.com.au it will give you an idea of the current employment climate with regards to your industry. Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I was not aware of the fact you need to register with reiwa before you rent..
Can i apply with them before i go?If i brought a reference of a property i rented here in ireland would that help?Also if i got proof of a no claims bonus for driving here in ireland woud it help when insuring a car?
Today we were offered travel insurance for 130 euro.Seems like a good package but i was also wondering would it not be better to get private insurance when we get to perth if the costs were low,but im guessing there not....cheers for the help!


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

xlr8 said:


> I was not aware of the fact you need to register with reiwa before you rent..
> Can i apply with them before i go?If i brought a reference of a property i rented here in ireland would that help?Also if i got proof of a no claims bonus for driving here in ireland woud it help when insuring a car?
> Today we were offered travel insurance for 130 euro.Seems like a good package but i was also wondering would it not be better to get private insurance when we get to perth if the costs were low,but im guessing there not....cheers for the help!


My apologies, I meant that if someone is renting out a property (property owner) needs to register it with REIWA. The tenants do not need to register. Sorry for the miscommunication. 
In terms of your travel insurance, if you feel that should suffice it is up to you. The healthcare system is good but is pricey if you're not a resident. So I would definitely recommend insurance of some sort. Instead of getting private insurance, just put your money toward a really good travel insurance that covers medical as well. it might work out cheaper. Once again, it is up to you 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dee0705 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Help with Move to Australia*

Hi there my Husband and I are in the very early stages of looking into emigrating to Perth, Australia and wondered if you could help answer a few questions. What assessment did you have to take before arriving in Australia to able you to work as an electrician? Do you have to work supervised for the 1st year before obtaining your grade A liscence and what is the pay rate? What other courses do you have to take whilst in Australia? Lots of questions, but there are so many different people saying different things!!!!! It's a little confusing. Appreciate any info you can give us. Hope you are settling in and enjoying your new home.

Thanks.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

xlr8 said:


> Hi all.My girlfriend and i are lookin to move to australia next january 2012.We have both applied for our visas.I am a qualified electrician and my girlfriend is a childcare assistant.I am getting my trade recognised via an artc cert (australian recognised trade certificate).This should help me with obtaining (im told) an a grade electrical licence to work in perth.My girlfriend is awaiting a medical for her childcare visa.This is where we stand at the moment.
> 
> Just looking for a few pointers as to what to do when we get there.We will be hopefuly staying with friends in perth for maybe a week to try sort stuff out ie a place to rent,buy cars etc.
> 
> Should we look to rent a place first and then look for work in the area or look for work while living in some sort of hostel?Anyone recomend petrol or diesel cars as regards fuel prices and what areas of perth are the best for living/work conditions with cost in mind.


Hey xlr8,

Firstly, congrates on making the decision to come to Perth, you're gonna love it.
With regards to places to stay, if you're able to bunk in at a friend's place first, then look around for accomodations, that would be good. You might be looking at bunking in for at least 2 weeks, cause the rental market here is rather tight. 

You can take a look at the below site for rentals;

Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au

Rental would cost around 300 to 500 a week for a 3bed/1 bath home.
The closer it is to the city, the higher the rent.
Take note that a 4 weeks bond is needed upon securing of the rental.

Fuel prices are at about 1.50 per litre for Petrol.( Fill 'er up on Wednesdays, cheaper). you can take a look at the cars in John Hughes, they're pretty good.
New and Used Cars for Sale - Buy Cars in Perth - John Hughes


----------

